# Used Bridgeport



## Phils69 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey all. New here and am looking to buy a mill and lathe for home. There are two mills with links below I have seen on the local Craigslist .


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/3333472013.html

Never seen one of these

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/tls/3345261267.html


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 28, 2012)

Both look like they are worth going to have a look at. But that second link with the Cinci base, with bridge port head caught my eye. If it all still works, it a Vert/Horiz machine. That one I would inquire about first.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 28, 2012)

One question to ask about the combo machine is whether the Bridgy head has to be removed to use the overarm for the horizontal function. Also, what horizontal tooling comes with it? Arbor at least? Overarm supports?

For the price and the possibilities, I'll second the look at #2.


----------



## Phils69 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been machining since 87 and have never seen a franken beast like that. I bet the horizontal part doesn't have a arm on it and it's just used for side  end milling and drilling. Even without the over arm it would definetly would be worth having if it works. Looks big though. I'll try to have a look at it this weekend and post the details. Thanks


----------



## xalky (Oct 28, 2012)

That cincinati looks like a whole lot of machine for the $$. I'd snatch that up if its in good mechanical shape.


----------



## Phils69 (Oct 28, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking. If everything works and the backlash isn't too bad that's a deal for that big of a mill. DRO and power feed too. I'm about two years away from having buying a place I plan on retiring to but I can put it in the garage where I am for now. Have to rent a crane I guess to unload something that size and use casters to get it in the garage?


----------



## Pacer (Oct 28, 2012)

> that size and use casters to get it in the garage?



Speaking of casters -- that thing has already got a cradle thingy with casters on (and smallish ones at it!) Kinda hard to picture it rolling around on that with those small casters - a Bridgy weighs in around 2000-2200# and that big boy is prolly way more than that..

Wish it was near me, I think I'd jump all over it - I like its looks  :thumbsup:


----------



## Phils69 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going to talk with a coworker tonight about the best way to move it. He has a machine shop business at home and has some old big stuff also. I need a excuse to get over to see his shop anyways. He likes to collect old machines and sounds like he has some interesting stuff. Anyhow he bought an big lathe and went out of state to get it so maybe he could give me a hand moving it. I think he has a trailer to do it with also. I helped my father in law move a regular 12"? Lathe years ago and we rented a crane truck to do it. That will add to the price considerably though. I can't wait to go check it out.


----------

